# Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD DVR problems



## power4u (Feb 16, 2008)

I am about ready to switch to TIVO HD. This box does not want to allow me to hook it up to my Denon AVR-1908 through to my Mitsu HC-1500. I had it hooked up the same way with my HD SCi ATL non-dvr box that I traded in. It is telling me something about HDCP. 

Should I give up now and save myself frustration? That is, should I break down and get a TIVO HD?

If I go the TIVO route, is it worth getting the series 3 with the THX or is it a waste of money?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

power4u said:


> ... This box does not want to allow me to hook it up to my Denon AVR-1908 through to my Mitsu HC-1500. I had it hooked up the same way with my HD SCi ATL non-dvr box that I traded in. It is telling me something about HDCP.


I read about this before with some components (I think is the famous handshake problem) ...try different combinations to power your system up: AVR ---> MITSU --->SAT or SAT --->AVR ---> MITSU ... see if this helps.

Sorry I can comment on the TIVO ... :yes:


----------

